# Guinea Pig Name Vote!



## ILoveMyPug (Sep 4, 2009)

:Sorry to keep going on about my boys but I love them already! 

Had an email off the breeder saying they are fine and I am hoping he will let me have them sooner than Friday  but probably not!

Anyway, I have been racking my little brain with names, friends and family have been coming up with names and they just don't feel right. I have come up with a few here but if anyone can make their own suggestions also, that would be good. 

I really like the name Merlin but can't find anything magical to go with it! I also like Pepper and Pickle but no one likes them together. :blushing:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Cheese & Pickle? lol

Merlin & Marge!
Merlin & Maggie
Merlin & Izzy
Merlin & Mark

lol x


----------



## ILoveMyPug (Sep 4, 2009)

Merlin and Mark, that is funny! See with the others, they would be good but it is hard to get 2 male names, a boy and a girl would have been a lot easier!

Cheese!  That is so funny and so cute! Come here Cheese, it's cuddle time! lol


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I voted Fred and Barney because I used to have a horse called Barney.


----------



## bel (Sep 20, 2009)

i named my pug after st roch (p.saint of dogs). maybe you could try a name like this. st francis is st of animals.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I picked Fred and Barney, but what about Pickle and Onion? Or Salt and Pepper? Any pics of the piggies? I bet it would be easier to name them if we had some photos.


----------



## ILoveMyPug (Sep 4, 2009)

This is one of the little buggers! 

They are from the same litter so identical. My heart flutters when I see that pic! 

Pickle and Onion is cute! 

Pickle has been in my head for a while now...


----------



## ILoveMyPug (Sep 4, 2009)

bel said:


> i named my pug after st roch (p.saint of dogs). maybe you could try a name like this. st francis is st of animals.


Aww you have a Pug too! 

Is that a white Boxer behind? My Pug's 'brother' is a white Boxer!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

A few months ago I was going to adopt 2 black bunnies and I was going to call them Parsley and Sage


----------



## bel (Sep 20, 2009)

ILoveMyPug said:


> Aww you have a Pug too!
> 
> Is that a white Boxer behind? My Pug's 'brother' is a white Boxer!


thats alfie my british bulldog x


----------



## ILoveMyPug (Sep 4, 2009)

I am so thick! lol - Bulldog's are gorgeous!

I thought Parsley and Sage was cute too, reminds me of that programme 'The Herbs', I used to watch that when I was a little 'un!


----------



## ILoveMyPug (Sep 4, 2009)

How about Toffee and Teddy?


----------



## bel (Sep 20, 2009)

ILoveMyPug said:


> I am so thick! lol -


not at all its my photography skills. he is a tall bulldog too and rocco is 4 months x x x


----------



## jaxx (Aug 10, 2009)

How about Merlin and Arthur?


----------



## ILoveMyPug (Sep 4, 2009)

Ah Merlin and Arthur sounds so cute! :001_wub:

I thought he seemed tall, which is why I got it so wrong! 

They are both beautiful.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I voted Parsley and sage - I used to love the Herbs.


----------



## ILoveMyPug (Sep 4, 2009)

I am going to have to put it on youtube I think and bring back some fond memories!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

sticky and toffee!
coffee and tea
bill and ben
rock and roll
dexter and deedee

rolo and polo!
Ying & Yang x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Sorry for all my suggests 

my animals are harry & barry, kitkate and biscuit, hunny and sunny and gooey and chewy  x


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Merlin and Morgan!
I know both are boys but Morgan can also be a boy's name.


----------



## ILoveMyPug (Sep 4, 2009)

Ah more cute names! :crazy:

Harry is cute too but he is my hammy's name! Speaking of him, I gave him a cuddle and a stroke this morning and he bit me so hard he was nearly hanging off my hand, he wouldn't let go! :cryin:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

I love fred and barney - theres something cute that i love about human names for pets (especially since they are from the flintstones!!!!!!  )


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

oh dear i seem to have evened up the poll results though!! lol


----------



## ILoveMyPug (Sep 4, 2009)

Hehe, no worries, I have still been driving myself mad regarding names!

Think I am sold on Teddy and Toffee, because they are toffee(ish) colours and they look like Teddies! 

Thought I would name them as individuals rather than a team! I do very much like and appreciate the suggestions and I know I will probably change my mind in the meantime!

I am getting them tomorrow, I cannot breathe with excitement. Hope I can tell them apart! 

I have bought batteries for my camera anyway so hopefully I can get some good pics up tomorrow evening! :blushing:


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

I say Dick and Dom


----------

